# looking to sell - what are they worth?



## ilikefish (Mar 10, 2008)

I am looking to sell my Parrot fish. What are they worth if i sell them on my own or at the pet store???


----------



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

what kind of parrot fish? what size? a pet store will generally only give you store credit. and very little at that.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Not much. You'd be lucky to get a few dollars.


----------



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

yeah i just got a spawn of jelly bean parrots and i will prolly keep a few of the best ones and sell the rest for $1-2 each


----------



## ilikefish (Mar 10, 2008)

sawman88 said:


> yeah i just got a spawn of jelly bean parrots and i will prolly keep a few of the best ones and sell the rest for $1-2 each


whats the diff with Jelly bean and blood parrot. i thought they are infertile.

They are like 6"+

I ugess i should post them on here or sell on net?


----------



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

a jelly bean parrot only grows to be liek a few inches long and blood parrots get real big. MOST jelly bean parrots are infertile. but i suppose i got real lucky


----------



## ilikefish (Mar 10, 2008)

are most blood parrots infertile too?

where are u located adn what color are they?


----------



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

im located in aylmer. and the female is pink and the male is yellowish green. i have been told that thease fish are died. as they are notmally white. unfortunally i have lernt that you must remove the fry becuase as soon as the parents are ready to spawn again they will kill they fry. i moved them to a small tank and i am awaiting anxiously for a chance to try again. i dont know much about blood parrots.


----------



## ilikefish (Mar 10, 2008)

sawman88 said:


> im located in aylmer. and the female is pink and the male is yellowish green. i have been told that thease fish are died. as they are notmally white. unfortunally i have lernt that you must remove the fry becuase as soon as the parents are ready to spawn again they will kill they fry. i moved them to a small tank and i am awaiting anxiously for a chance to try again. i dont know much about blood parrots.


What do u mean ready to spawn again???

mine laid eggs once but i think one of the other ones kept on eating them all even though the mom was guarding.


----------



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

i mean they were horny and decided that they were tired of the old babies and wanted new ones


----------



## ilikefish (Mar 10, 2008)

i see so when they laid the eggs i should of taken them out right awway?


----------



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

no i wouldnt recommend that unless you are experianced with tumbeling eggs. my egges hatched and were egges with tails. then eggs with tails and eyes. all they did for the first feek was wiggle sometime though out the second week they became free swimming and the parents didnt seem to care about them much anymore. so next time i am going to remove the fry after about 9-10 days. fish will sometimes eat their eggs though and i dont really know how to prevent that.. its up to the fish i guess. maybe they were just not ready for that step in their relationship


----------

